# Car Paint



## cmotek24 (Jun 15, 2002)

I'm about the get the SE-R some body work and a paint job. I was wondering what would make the color look better - more layers of paint, or an expensive clear coat?

I've seen cars with new paint that get anywhere from 3-20 coats of paint (Sport Compact Car). So financially, I'm looking for a good ratio of paint coats to quality of clearcoat. I want a pearl-like clear coat, rather than the normal type. The new Z4 has that type of clearcoat that gives off different shadows of the base color. Of course, I can't afford BMW quality paints, but you get the idea.

So, do I....

1.) pay for more layers and get standard clearcoat

or

2.) upgrade just the clearcoat?

I haven't really asked him about the details of his painting techniques, yet. I'm going to see him Tuesday and ask for specifics. But as for his quality, I saw a couple of his finished cars. He just finished an Impala (2001) and an Alero and they looked stock, so it was good.

Ppeace
CMo


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

why not get both and try 2 get 3 coat clear coat 3 coat paint.. that what the body shop that i refer people do.. turn out betta then stock.


----------



## cmotek24 (Jun 15, 2002)

I just wanted to be better informed first, before I went to talk to the painter.

So the extra coats of paint doesn't do much to the color?

CMo


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

So the extra coats of paint doesn't do much to the color?

Not really, as long as you have a good base coat (2-3) then it all depends on the quality of the clear coat. More coats of clear is better, So if you have to you can buf the hell out of the clear and not worry about rubbing through the paint. With really sucks.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:


> *So the extra coats of paint doesn't do much to the color?
> 
> Not really, as long as you have a good base coat (2-3) then it all depends on the quality of the clear coat. More coats of clear is better, So if you have to you can buf the hell out of the clear and not worry about rubbing through the paint. With really sucks. *


^ wat he said !


----------



## cmotek24 (Jun 15, 2002)

RGR that, team!

That gives me enough information. So I'll aim for 2-3 base coats. I still wonder why one would spend the extra money to get 12 base coats? iono.

Do any of y'all know of any new clear coat that is worth a try? Thanks again.

Ppeace
CMo


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

12 base coats hmmm maybe they want the color to last for eternity. Just tell your paint guy that you want the very best clear coat available. I warn you now thoe, it is gonna be pretty expinsive. As long as you have an even base coat youll be ok.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

i need to get mine re clear coated. the clear coat is comming off on the trunklid in a spot and on the quarter panel right beside it and i can't think of a single way to fix it myself since its like white on the edges where the clear coat stops, other than sanding it a little painting it with touchup paint and applying clear coat to that area. and hoping that the shadow on the hood from the GTR wing would cover up the spot if it doesn't match correctly. damn i need to save up and get a paint job but the paints i want cost too much and even though i like the vivid teal i hate to paint it the same color.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

people get lots of base coat when they are doing a color change. it also makes certain colors look deeper. like when you see a black car that looks like its suuuupper black. but if you are staying the same color and just want shine... put down 1 or 2 base to clear up probs and blemishes and then put lots of clear.


----------



## cmotek24 (Jun 15, 2002)

Thanks again everyone...

As for color, I'm going to go for a shade lighter than the stock red of the '91 SE-R. Nothing extreme, like cherry red, just a brighter SE-R. I don't want it to stick out that much, as is. I've only seen two other red cars on my campus so far.

-superfro-
As for financing to pay for this, I'm taking out a personal loan from my bank. It's about 12% right now. I just got a job, so I'll be easily able to cover the monthly payments with enought left over to save for Hotshot headers and an exhaust. I still haven't had my car inspected, cause I don't think I'll pass emmissions. I think my cat converter is shot inside. I also have done business with this body shop, so he's really cool. Especially since I'm paying cash  Small businesses like that.

I'm rushing to get this done now because the rust spots are getting bigger. These Rochester winters are rough on the cars. I think they spread acidic salts all over the streets.

Ppeace
CMo


----------

